# مشروع مطار دولي



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (14 فبراير 2006)

اسم المشروع : مطار دولي في سيناء 
اسم الطالب : مازن مجدي صلاح  
اسم المشرف : د. محمد حسن عطوه 


المشروع قدم في الفرقة الثالثة ، قسم العمارة والتخطيط العمراني ، كلية الهندسة ببورسعيد ، جامعة قناة السويس

قامت الفكرة التصميمة على الوفاء بالاحتياجات الوظيفية للمطار وسهولة الحركة والانتقال بين عناصر المطار وتوفير الوقت على الركاب من لحظة دخولهم من باب صالة الركاب الى تواجدهم بالطائرة .


يمكن الاطلاع على كامل المشروع بزيارة الرابط التالي:  

http://arch.arab-eng.org/news.php?action=view&id=328&


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (14 فبراير 2006)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
واتمني منكم المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي الذي ارسلت به وهو الارتقاء بسوق حضري في عنوان مشروع تخرج جديد من نوعه ولكم جريل الشكر السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## المهندسة مي (18 فبراير 2006)

مشكور والله على هذا الموضوع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moaking (26 فبراير 2006)

المشروع ممتاز جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mounir (27 فبراير 2006)

مشروع رائع جدا


----------



## لولو المعمارية (27 فبراير 2006)

شاطر يامازن 
وياترى دكتور عطوة ادالك كام فى الأخر بعد كل دة 
بكرة النتيجة تبان وتعرف


----------



## المهندس تامر (27 فبراير 2006)

مشروع أكثر من رائع 
تستحق الدرجه الكامله عليه و أنا ابشرك فيها


----------



## عبير حسن (3 مارس 2006)

المشروع ممتاز جدا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abod1976 (4 مارس 2006)

مشروع أكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## aladdin khalil (6 أبريل 2006)

مشروع جميل بارك الله فيك علماً ورحمة إنه هو العليم الرحيم


----------



## aladdin khalil (6 أبريل 2006)

مشروع جميل بارك الله فيك وزادك علماً ورحمة إنه هو العليم الرحيم


----------



## troy_119 (6 أبريل 2006)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## ashrafzakout (14 أبريل 2006)

مشروع رائع جدا


----------



## احمد سويلم (28 سبتمبر 2006)

مشروع جميل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## yarra_samarrai (9 نوفمبر 2006)

ياريت لو احتوى العرض لهذا المشروع على واجهات او مناظير.....


----------



## Zahi (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع راقي... و المصمم متمكن من صياغة فراغاته


و أختيار موفق يا مهندس فيصل الشريف​
:63:​


----------



## سامي الدعيس (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع المطار يعتبر من أكبر المشاريع وأضخمها على الإطلاق ومشروعك بالفعل رائع وأتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق


----------



## طموح مهندسة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع جميل 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## hb-arch (19 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور يا اخي بس لو كان في حتة منظور أو واجهة


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مشروع رائع جدا


----------



## zoubir (14 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المشروع


----------



## nognoga (15 ديسمبر 2006)

yaret elwaghat lelmatar we elmanzoor el3am


----------



## zoubir (16 ديسمبر 2006)

نود المزيد من العمارة و العمارة الراقية
شكرا


----------



## م. عاطف الجحدلي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المشروع العظيم . . . . ياليت يكون له عرض فيديو و صورة لقطعة الأرض المقترح البناء عليها .

و تقبلوا خالص تحاتي ، ، ، ،

م. عاطف الجحدلي


----------



## gehadag05 (17 ديسمبر 2006)

هايل
الموضوع تحفة


----------



## الفادي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي العزيز مشروع جميل جدا ورائع ويتضح انه هناك مجهود كبير في العمل من ناحية المخططات وال 3d 
ولكن اتمنى قبول تعليقات الصغيره على المشروع مع فائق تقديري لمجهودكم الكبير
اولا: الكتله السداسيه المتوسطه للمشروع لم يتم التعامل مع الواجهات بشكل جيد حيث انها اقتصرت على فتحات زجاجيه كبيره دون اي تفاصيل او اضافات على الواجهات
ثانياً: صالات انتظار وتحميل الركاب من مشاهدتي للمخططات لاتحتوي على كافتيريا او اي صالات طعام واقتصر وجود القاعات في المبنى المركزي 
عملية الربط بالجسور بين المبنى المركزي والمباني الثلاث الملحقه جميله ورائعه ولكن يتضح ان المسافه كبيره جدا بين المباني والجسور غير مسقوفه بشكل كامل مما يؤدي الى صعوبة الانتقال بين مرافق المطار
ثالثا:مساحة الواجهات الزجاجيه ضخم جدا وموقع المشروع في منطقة سيناء الصحراويه والحاره المشمسه ,فكيف تم التعامل مع الواجهات وخصوصا الشرقيه منها
رابعا: لم يتم توضيح مكان واتجاه مدارج الهبوط والاقلاع وهي تعتبر من اهم اساسيات توجيه المبنى .
خامسا : تم ربط مبنى كبار الزوار بتركيب الشكل كاملة للمشروع ولكن لم يتم ربطه من خلال site plan او من خلال land scape 
مع فائق تقديري واهتمامي واحترامي لمجهودك الكبير والرائع


----------



## الفادي (17 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه اخي العزيز مشروع جميل جدا ورائع ويتضح انه هناك مجهود كبير في العمل من ناحية المخططات وال 3d 
ولكن اتمنى قبول تعليقات الصغيره على المشروع مع فائق تقديري لمجهودكم الكبير
اولا: الكتله السداسيه المتوسطه للمشروع لم يتم التعامل مع الواجهات بشكل جيد حيث انها اقتصرت على فتحات زجاجيه كبيره دون اي تفاصيل او اضافات على الواجهات
ثانياً: صالات انتظار وتحميل الركاب من مشاهدتي للمخططات لاتحتوي على كافتيريا او اي صالات طعام واقتصر وجود القاعات في المبنى المركزي 
عملية الربط بالجسور بين المبنى المركزي والمباني الثلاث الملحقه جميله ورائعه ولكن يتضح ان المسافه كبيره جدا بين المباني والجسور غير مسقوفه بشكل كامل مما يؤدي الى صعوبة الانتقال بين مرافق المطار
ثالثا:مساحة الواجهات الزجاجيه ضخم جدا وموقع المشروع في منطقة سيناء الصحراويه والحاره المشمسه ,فكيف تم التعامل مع الواجهات وخصوصا الشرقيه منها
رابعا: لم يتم توضيح مكان واتجاه مدارج الهبوط والاقلاع وهي تعتبر من اهم اساسيات توجيه المبنى .
خامسا : تم ربط مبنى كبار الزوار بتركيب الشكل كاملة للمشروع ولكن لم يتم ربطه من خلال site plan او من خلال land scape 
مع فائق تقديري واهتمامي واحترامي لمجهودك الكبير والرائع


----------



## ABDELRAHMAN (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا ............... مع التحية


----------



## wesaaaa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع رائع فعلا والى مزيد من التوفيق ...........


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

كنت اتمنى من صميم قلبي ان يكون مشروع تخرجي مطار دولي

ولكن انا اريد وانت تريد والله يفعل ما يريد فقدر الله وماشاء فعل

المهم ان في من اخواننا من وفق في مشروع كهذا.......

فهنيئ لك التخرج واشكر استاذنا الشريف للمداخلة


----------



## الصبا (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله


----------



## بيكووو (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

شكرا لك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الرائعة


جزاك الله خيرا

:56:*​


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ربنا يعزك ويبارك لك


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (1 ديسمبر 2008)

روعة
روعة فعلا
تبارك الله
ربنا يزيدكم


----------



## م-ايناس (30 أغسطس 2010)

ياريت المزيد من الصور


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## بنت معمار (31 أغسطس 2010)

مشروع جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## a7laerror (4 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرااااااا..دعواتك لانه شغالين في مشروع المطار حاليااااا..


----------

